# Otro disco duro para tirar

## cameta

Tengo otro disco duro que esta fallando y he tenido que desconectarlos porque sino no podia arrancar el ordenador.

Algún consejo sobre como corregir los fallos para poder hacer una copia de los datos.

----------

## Luciernaga

uuufffffffff .... muy difícil me lo pones ... amigo cameta  :Smile: 

Prueba con HDD Regenerator ( http://www.kabytes.com/tutoriales/guia-como-utilizar-el-hdd-regenerator/ ) en un equipo distinto, con suerte podrás recuperar los datos, sino es así recomiendo un L.L.F. (Low Level Format) con las herramientas del fabricante o con unas de compatibles.

Esta tarea es habitual en mi estudio ... jejejeje

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Pues ahora para más leches parece como si fallase la controladora de la placa base.

Mi gentoo se ha colgado y cuando he querido arrancar es como sino hubiese disco duro.

Luego he arrancado pero me daba kernel panic.

En fin espero que no tenga que comprarme otro pc.

----------

## Luciernaga

Esto suele suceder con placas pseudoquemadas, es decir, que son viejas ya y llevan tiempo funcionando ...  :Sad: 

En estos momentos tengo dos PCs en la UVI ... jejeje

¿qué hacer? ... ppffffff

Veamos, lo mismo que a tí la controladora de la placa no detecta el/los disco(s) duro(s) ... en mi caso, los desensamblo completamente, y digo COMPLETAMENTE, quedando la placa base totalmente desnuda, y así la tengo .... pffff ... una semana, dos, y más ... luego vuelvo a ensamblar y, con suerte, vuelven a funcionar otra temporada ....

Tengo una anécdota al respecto, una placa (A7V8X-X) la tuve desahuciada porque le fallaba el Primario, así que la "desnude" y la puse en una estantería, al cabo de un año (ni me acordaba de ella) haciendo limpieza en el estudio me la encontré y me dije "voy a probar" ... la monté con todos los requerimientos necesarios y ... et VOILÁ ... funciona, tanto es así que la tengo ahora como la principal de pruebas de dispositivos ... y otras yerbas ...  :Smile: 

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## cameta

Pues si ya tiene su tiempo la placa la verdad, ahora parece que todo funciona con normalidad, pero en fin ya veremos si se repite.

Bueno aquel disco duro sigue jodido, pero eso es otro problema.

----------

## cameta

Y tampoco es que valga la pena que las placas duren demasiado tiempo, porque con la rápidez con la que el material queda obsoleto...  :Sad: 

----------

## cameta

Me ha vuelto a fallar. Pero creo que se debe a que el cable estaba mal conectado y...  :Confused: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Me ha vuelto a fallar. Pero creo que se debe a que el cable estaba mal conectado y... 

  Puedes intentar con una pistola de calor y repasar con cuidado todas las soldaduras, casi siempre se debe a que han sufrido quiebres casi imperseptibles al ojo humano y que al calentar se sueltan, lo que los electronicos suelen llamar soldaduras frias, repasando con calor vuelven a pegar y funcionan otros 10 años màs.

PD: Cuando hablo de pistola de calor no es el cautin convencional para soldaduras sino el que sopla aire caliente que parece un secador de cabello pero con màs potencia.

----------

## cameta

Grácias, pero era el cable Sata que no estaba bien puesto, simplemente habia que hacer que encajase en su sitio en la placa base.

----------

## sunbqto

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *cameta wrote:*   Me ha vuelto a fallar. Pero creo que se debe a que el cable estaba mal conectado y...   Puedes intentar con una pistola de calor y repasar con cuidado todas las soldaduras, casi siempre se debe a que han sufrido quiebres casi imperseptibles al ojo humano y que al calentar se sueltan, lo que los electronicos suelen llamar soldaduras frias, repasando con calor vuelven a pegar y funcionan otros 10 años màs.
> 
> PD: Cuando hablo de pistola de calor no es el cautin convencional para soldaduras sino el que sopla aire caliente que parece un secador de cabello pero con màs potencia.

 

   Eleazar, estoy en Barquisimeto y no habia hablado de tan letal arma, donde se consiguen que tengo un cerro de tarjetas que fallan por cuasi tonterias.

P.D. Disculpen si salgo del Topico, aprovecho que Eleazar Contreras menciono algo que me interesa.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *sunbqto wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*    *cameta wrote:*   Me ha vuelto a fallar. Pero creo que se debe a que el cable estaba mal conectado y...   Puedes intentar con una pistola de calor y repasar con cuidado todas las soldaduras, casi siempre se debe a que han sufrido quiebres casi imperseptibles al ojo humano y que al calentar se sueltan, lo que los electronicos suelen llamar soldaduras frias, repasando con calor vuelven a pegar y funcionan otros 10 años màs.
> 
> PD: Cuando hablo de pistola de calor no es el cautin convencional para soldaduras sino el que sopla aire caliente que parece un secador de cabello pero con màs potencia. 
> 
>    Eleazar, estoy en Barquisimeto y no habia hablado de tan letal arma, donde se consiguen que tengo un cerro de tarjetas que fallan por cuasi tonterias.
> ...

  ja ja ja ja No es Contreras, es Anzola esa pistolita de calor la consigues en mercado libre cuesta sus churupos asi que no te hagas ilusiones de conseguirla barata aqui, por otro lado te menciono que se parece a un secador de los que usan las feminas para el cabello, pero el calor es tan fuerte que si lo dejas tocar la piel puede hacerte una quemadura que amerite hospital, ojo al usarla necesitaras guantes para eso.

PD: Ya la hemos probado en casa con un laptop toshiba que me dieron para botar y presentaba fallas de apagado al calentar por media hora, luego de aplicar aire supercaliente con la pistolita al Mother Board se le quitaron los resfriados y ahora la tienen funcionando en el taller de mi primo por mas de un mes sin problemas ja ja ja ja

----------

## sunbqto

PD: Ya la hemos probado en casa con un laptop toshiba que me dieron para botar y presentaba fallas de apagado al calentar por media hora, luego de aplicar aire supercaliente con la pistolita al Mother Board se le quitaron los resfriados y ahora la tienen funcionando en el taller de mi primo por mas de un mes sin problemas ja ja ja ja[/quote]

  Pues bueno, me di una vuelta por Mercado Libre y me parecen accequibles, No tire antes las tarjetas esperando conseguir algo con que repararlas.

  Un Millon de Gracias, Anzola.

   Por mi satisfecho, apagad y cerrar la puerta al salir.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Con respecto a lo del disco roto:

```
fsck -c -c -V -y /dev/disco
```

(Puede que te interese no usar -y si la información es REALMENTE importante) y con un poco de suerte tal vez recuperas no solo la información si no que además el disco por otra temporada.

Caso contrario: mhdd, que es como el hddregerator ese, pero con esteroides.

Salud!

----------

## cameta

Roto aún no lo esta, simplemente lo desconecte y ya mirare de corregir esos errores, pero antes he de comprar otro disco para rescatar los datos, de ese disco yo ya no me fio.

 :Wink: 

----------

## johpunk

hablando de discos, tengo uno aca de 320gb que nose si ya está de botar al conectarlo lo detecta etc salen salen directorios etc pero vacios, pero como me lo regalaron pq fallaba decidi pasarle primero el hdd regenerator pero parece que no funciono no recuerdo bien en este momento el mensaje que me salio al final del test solo se que al reiniciar el disco seguia igual, al tratar de darle formato con gparted pues no me deja crear la tabla de particiones.. que me recomiendan hacer? botar este disco o probar con alguna otra cosa?

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, lo primero para recuperar la funcionalidad de un disco duro sin importar la recuperación de datos es tratarlo con las utilidades del fabricante para regenerarlo a nivel básico, es decir, hacerle un formato de bajo nivel (L.L.F. - Low Level Format) ... repito con las herramientas del fabricante que tienen que estar disponible en su Web.

A partir del resultado que se genere podrá usar ( o no) el dispositivo.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData:

Los cables SATA de conexión del dispositivo son otro cantar débese usar siempre (siempre) de ultramáxima CALIDAD y con "pestaña" adherente.

----------

## johpunk

volví a pasarle el hdd regenerator al disco duro y al parecer quedo bien, se dejo formatear, reinicie el computador y ya no salen errores ni nada, pero ahora veo algo un poco extraño que nunca me había pasado, es que no me deja tener una sola partición. acá dejo una captura del gparted http://i.imgur.com/ExMXj.png si elimino las 2 particiones el disco no se une que es lo que normalmente debería hacer, debo crear una partición primaria la de 237gb y otra extendida la de 60.45gb no entiendo porque no me deja crear solo una partición. por cierto este disco duro era de un computador lenovo que vienen de fabrica con windows y una distribución de gnu/linux alguien sabe que puedo hacer en este caso? porque para que tener 2 particiones si este disco duro solo lo usare de almacenar cosas

----------

## quilosaq

¿No será que tienes que eliminar 3 particiones: sdc1, sdc5 y finalemte la partción extendida sdc4?

----------

## johpunk

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿No será que tienes que eliminar 3 particiones: sdc1, sdc5 y finalemte la partción extendida sdc4?

 

tienes razón, gracias. fue un pebcak mio   :Laughing: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Generalmente FDISK elimina las particiones empezando desde la última correlativamente sin problemas, para reconstruir lo necesario.

Un disco duro que empieza a crear problemas no es de fiar y, por precaución, no guardar en él archivos importantes y decisivos en un momento dado, es un método que el usuario en cuestión no debería olvidar, todo por seguridad.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

cameta: ¿has probado a hacer un diagnóstico del disco con smartmontools? SMART es capaz de avisarte cuando algo está fallando.

Si la placa no arranca cuando conectas el disco, puedes ponerlo en un adaptador externo USB y probar si lo reconoce conectándolo ciuando el PC ya ha iniciado desde un disco bueno, para intentar salvar los datos.

----------

